# Поздравляем с окончанием обучения - arbitr



## Drongo (27 Авг 2010)

Поздравляем Дениса aka *arbitr*, практика закончена, впереди реальные случаи лечения с правом самостоятельного принятия решений. В практике ты показал себя дисциплинированым консультантом, по честному, я даже не ожидал что практика раскроет столько нового в твоём характере и лечении. :good2: Особенно, я заметил, что практика для тебя даёт и ещё даст много-много позитива, новых знакомств, встреча с которыми находится на расстоянии 170 км от тебя :sarcastic: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5AeKFkbNZs

С окончанием практики, Денис, желаю тебе всегда находить всё с первого раза, не промахиваться на легал и всегда совмещать полезное с приятным. Ура! :victory:


----------



## Arbitr (27 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Особенно, я заметил, что практика для тебя даёт и ещё даст много-много позитива, новых знакомств, встреча с которыми находится на расстоянии 170 км


желательно чтоб не адльше..не доеду)))


----------



## akok (27 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю! Жду ЛС с выбором своей дальнейшей судьбы.


----------



## Arbitr (27 Авг 2010)

ну блин Саня..не в бровь а в глаз...чтож теперь на форумах обо мне думать будут???)))


----------



## Drongo (27 Авг 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> ну блин Саня..не в бровь а в глаз...чтож теперь на форумах обо мне думать будут???)))


Что поделаешь, но я же говорил что твою изюминку нашёл. )))) :biggrin:


----------



## thyrex (27 Авг 2010)

Ну что же, вот и настал тот момент, когда вбит последний гвоздь сдан последний зачет и из стен нашего учебного заведения выпорхнул еще один птенец, угнаться за которым во время практики было *просто невозможно*. Пока Денис напрягался на киберфоруме (в основном), мне оставалось только лишь контролировать сей процесс, периодически вмешиваясь (если получится )

А теперь - вперед, нас ждут великие дела 
Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сашка (27 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## iolka (28 Авг 2010)

*
присоединяюсь!!!!... поздравляю!!!!*arty:​


----------



## iskander-k (28 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю !


----------



## Arbitr (28 Авг 2010)

thyrex написал(а):


> Пока Денис напрягался на киберфоруме (в основном),


oszone тоже не был забыт)) по мере сил и возможностей и днем и ночью делал все чтоб не угнались))


thyrex написал(а):


> периодически вмешиваясь (если получится )


получалось и очень даже неплохо!!! спасибо Саш за уточнение разных моментов во время практики!!


----------



## Денис (28 Авг 2010)

*Arbitr*, поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983 (28 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## zirreX (28 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю!:drinks:


----------



## goredey (28 Авг 2010)

*Arbitr*, по-белому завидую и Поздравляю!


----------



## Arbitr (28 Авг 2010)

чему тут завидовать??))


----------



## edde (29 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю!! :yess:


----------



## icotonev (29 Авг 2010)

*Arbitr*, Примите мои поздравления....и успехов в общем дело..!


----------



## Mila (29 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю! Успехов!


----------



## Alex.M (29 Авг 2010)

Поздравляю !:victory:


----------



## Tiare (29 Авг 2010)

*Arbitr*, поздравляю!!! :good2: Удачи


----------



## Heler (29 Авг 2010)

*Arbitr*, поздравляю!


----------



## MotherBoard (6 Сен 2010)

Поздравляю!


----------

